# The Silver Bullet.



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

My new 
.






















Baby

Henry


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*Its a great car*

and the Germans think of everything so i can only assume the 
red thing is self-destruct in the event of being over taken.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The pictures don't load


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Congratulations  Henry

Best regards Alan 

Where do I book my test ride


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new car, Henry. Very sweet looking ride in the best Porsche color!

Cya O!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice one big man!
Have to agree, the colour is sweet too.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sweet


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Am I the only one that can't see the pictures? 

Henry I want to see it too!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dino - can't see 'em either mate.

Henry - Alan told me about your new car when i met up with him at Toddington today - sounds lovely mate.

Glen - what can i say ?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

They look alright to me


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Here,s Guy,s one to compare  Henry,s is Silver










Best regards Alan


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Sorry Henry pal, I missed the hint today 
at the Pod about your new toy.

It looks beautiful mate!:smokin: 

So I surpose with your love of the Pod and having 
your engines in the wrong place, you and Guy will 
be going to 'Bug Jams' now?   

Loverly seeing you and your side kick today.

Scott'n'Em.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*GT2*

Henry, congratulationsssss !!! :smokin:  
Very nice. 

I do hope the passenger seat will fit you though  

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Autummmmmmmm........*










I hope you guys like my new Porker, I`ll still be around and will keep in touch with my mates on this Forum.

So I guess this is truely my last post on here.........Bye!

Henry.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome Henry. Keep in touch mate.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

best porker they ever made!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

petey said:


> *best porker they ever made! *


Nope that would be my Banana I'm afraid   :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

something im curious about after getting a ride in one and watching one pass a GT3 and an Ultima Can Am like they were standing still. why not an RUF R Turbo?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*GT2*

The number one car in the World........nuff said!

DRUM.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Yellow Nanas*


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

And a green one errrrrrrrrr.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Needs some more time to become YELLOW !!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

There's a yellow GT2 Clubsport not too far away from my place. I wasn't sure what model it was until yesterday when i went and had a closer look.

The guys owns a chain of wine stores and between him and his brother they have a GT2 Clubsport, a 360 Spyder, an Aston Martin of some kind and a Murcielago (sp ?). Not sure if he sold his Diablo or not.

Lucky git !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Pretty: http://www.autofarm.co.uk/car.php3/jbrsl.html


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

A lovely oldie but thats a big price, hopefully it will go to a good home who will continue to use it.

Henry

ps.Stop looking at Porkers mate or you could start drifting away from that great GTR of yours


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Note the twin spark distributor. They don't make them any more. If you can get them, they're about 1000 pounds I was told..


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Can someone please post up pics of a few 1996 GT2s please Ive just lost al mine when the hard drive went away for new year


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Deano,
For goodness sake don't encourage them  

Have a look here and if there ain't any, then that'll be the place to ask about them.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Regards,
Henry.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Another white car with gold BBS Le mans  Lets hope Guy does not see it as he would want it painted from its base colour  

Best regards Alan


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry Jase , cant help it I love GT2`s    I had loads of pictures and to have them erased was heart breaking


----------

